# 95' Maxima power window problem



## jdufour (Feb 8, 2008)

The rear driver's side power window on my 95 Maxima died on me recently. When I tried to close the window it made an awful sound and the window just fell. It makes noise when I try to close it but doesn't move. Nor will it stay up on its own, I had to duct tape it in place. I assume the problem is either with the window motor or the window regulator. Seemed logical that it was the regulator and not the motor since i hear it trying to raise the window when i pull the button to close the window. However from my research online it seemed that some people with the same problem found they did need a new motor. Can anyone please tell me how to tell for sure whether the problem is with the motor or the regulator? Thank you.


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

like you said, you heard the motor working, and trying to roll the window up.... so therefore the motor is ok.... however, it is best to replace the motor and the regulator.... try junk yard first. if not your planning to spend a pretty penny....


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Replacing the motor is not necessary un less youve had problems with it before or if its been weak. Otherwise just go get a regulator and be done with it. 30 minute job.


----------

